# Puppy Progress Thread (Photos).



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Seeing as you all seem to be going mad for puppy photos I thought I'd start a progress thread with updates as I get them so they'll all be in one place.

So, from the beginning...

Mum:









Dad:









Pups one day old:









Pups one week old:









*UPDATE POST 215.*


----------



## Skoust (Feb 12, 2012)

Eeeeeee :001_wub: :001_wub:
Mum and dad are gorgeous!


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Seeing as you all seem to be going mad for puppy photos I thought I'd start a progress thread with updates as I get them so they'll all be in one place.
> 
> So, from the beginning...
> 
> ...


thats amazing never seen pups that small


----------



## BullyMolly (Sep 26, 2011)

Mum and Dad are stunning :001_wub: 
Can see why you want one of their pups  Looking forward to more puppy pics :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

Mum and Dad are absolutely stunning! Look at those little ones :001_wub:


----------



## chazzie10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

Beautiful, Dogless. :001_wub: I met my first Ridgie yesterday and he was a stunning dog, bigger than I though they were! So chilled out too.


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

HELLO ..... WHATS THIS.... not been on for awhile..... 

you getting a new baby?  

*goes to mooch through your recent posts


----------



## maisies mum (Oct 5, 2012)

gorgeous pups


----------



## maisies mum (Oct 5, 2012)

georgeous pups


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh my goodness... mum and dad are just breathtaking... really beautiful dogs 

If your little guy takes after them he's going to be a smasher  Might even give Sir Kilo a run for his money in the looking handsome stakes :yikes:


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Lovely little ridgie slugs.  And very beautiful mum and handsome dad!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Gorgeous, all of them :001_wub:


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

OMG! :001_wub::001_wub: I'll take two please  Mam and Dad are gorgeous and those little ridges on the puppies, I just want to squish them and snuggle them.

As an aside, they look almost as big now as my Angel is at 10 months :001_tt1:


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

I loves them little furry slugs.  

Sorry puppies make me silly. Mum and Dad are stunningly beautiful dogs.


----------



## Pet Services Kent (Dec 3, 2010)

Beautiful! Are they related to Kilo at all?


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh, mum and dad are gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

I believe I may have just made a sound that only those beautiful dogs in your photos could hear. My office is looking at me strangely now.

Gorgeous dogs and very cute puppies. :001_wub:


----------



## Rah (Sep 26, 2012)

What beautiful Ridgebacks.



:001_wub:

SJ


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL BEAUTIFUL BEAUTIFUL .................................

That's all I have to say

:001_wub:


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

What stunners the parents are!! And how cute are those pups! Can you tell which ones yours yet?


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

PUPPIES...!:drool::001_wub:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

BessieDog said:


> What stunners the parents are!! And how cute are those pups! Can you tell which ones yours yet?


No, won't know for a while!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

wow mum and dad are absolutely stunning  

love the puplets  love the bigger litters ridgies have, more littluns to love


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

The pups are lovely...as is mum and dad

and..oh my what a lot of pups to cuddle :001_wub:


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow! Mum and dad are stunning!! The pups are so gorgeous too, you are very lucky


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow, his parents are just gorgeous. 
Love the head on the dad !! Very handsome boy! :001_wub:


----------



## sophieanne93 (Jul 4, 2012)

Aww what a pair of beautiful dogs! And very beautiful puppies


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

One word Dogless....................Fabulous.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

springerpete said:


> One word Dogless....................Fabulous.


I'll remember and repeat that word as a mantra when Rudi's shredding my hands and hanging off Kilo's ears .


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I can see the green in my eyes becoming more prominent as the weeks go by. 

There are lots there, think they'd miss one? I'm sure I could hand rear, lol! They are just so lovely and I want one sooo bad! God I sound like a spoiled brat! 

Mum and dad are stunning and nearly as lovely as Kilo - I've always had a soft spot for that boy, lol! :001_wub:

keep the updates coming and thanks for the lovely pics.


----------



## Lola71 (Feb 23, 2011)

Gorgeous dogs and beautiful pups :001_wub:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Week and a half old....


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

Omg that's an amazing pic!  they are so gorgeous and you are so lucky !  loving the updates!


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

OMG, I go away for 5 days and see what I miss  I take it that Sir Kilo is getting a little baby bro to take along on walks with you both.

The pups are gorgeous and so tiny compared to how big they will grow, sorry if you've already said but will the breeder choose a furbaby for you or will you be choosing? I'm definitely going to be watching this thread with :drool: and a large amount of 'awwwwww's' coming out of my mouth :lol:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

BeagleOesx said:


> OMG, I go away for 5 days and see what I miss  I take it that Sir Kilo is getting a little baby bro to take along on walks with you both.
> 
> The pups are gorgeous and so tiny compared to how big they will grow, sorry if you've already said but will the breeder choose a furbaby for you or will you be choosing? I'm definitely going to be watching this thread with :drool: and a large amount of 'awwwwww's' coming out of my mouth :lol:


Last time we went to see the litter and told them our top three - then had our puppy confirmed a week or so later (which happened to be our first choice). This time one will be chosen for us as I'm not sure we'll be able to visit first (maybe a week before we are ready to take him home as we'll have a week visiting relatives as chrimbo will be a no-go for travelling) as it's a ferry journey then 5 hour or so drive - they know us and know Kilo so I trust that we will get a good match.


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

I was going to say 'How did I miss this one too?' but realised you posted at the exact moment I stepped into the car with my new bundle of fun so I hope you forgive the delay. 
The parents are stunning and the pups are just so cute. I didn't realise there were slight variations in colour. Does that stay?
Can't wait for the next installment xxxx


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Emmastace said:


> I was going to say 'How did I miss this one too?' but realised you posted at the exact moment I stepped into the car with my new bundle of fun so I hope you forgive the delay.
> The parents are stunning and the pups are just so cute. I didn't realise there were slight variations in colour. Does that stay?
> Can't wait for the next installment xxxx


Kilo was almost black when a pup; him and his litter mates that I have seen since have all had the same colouring.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

scrummy!!!!!

You must be getting so excited now!!


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Oooooh my...!
*covers eyes and backs out of thread*

Puppy broody for certain now... 
*Squeeze your not getting a puppy*


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

They look so sweet and innocent at that age. Just lovely. :001_wub:


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Kilo was almost black when a pup; him and his litter mates that I have seen since have all had the same colouring.


It's strange how they change isn't it. Mia's black and white patterns still change and I think with pointers it continues to all their life.

Are you letting yourself get really excited yet? Great isn't it?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Emmastace said:


> It's strange how they change isn't it. Mia's black and white patterns still change and I think with pointers it continues to all their life.
> 
> Are you letting yourself get really excited yet? Great isn't it?


Erm just a little :yikes::yikes::yikes:. I might have bought a puppy Nylabone in PAH today and talk about "Rudi this, Rudi that" constantly to hubby .


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Erm just a little :yikes::yikes::yikes:. I might have bought a puppy Nylabone in PAH today and talk about "Rudi this, Rudi that" constantly to hubby .


Enjoy every second. I had one small moment just before we drove north and I realized it would never be just me and my little girl again. I shed a couple of tears over that.......... then concentrated on how much nicer it will be for her to have doggy companionship from now on.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

It's exciting for me just following this thread, so I can't imagine how much more it must be for you


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Whooop whoop whoooooooooop !!!!!  


poopies! Lots of them.  By the time Rudi's ready to come home I'll have popped with excitement!!


----------



## oveione (Aug 15, 2009)

Amazingly beautiful scrummy puppies am a little jealous :001_wub:


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

I saw FOUR ridgebacks today. FOUR. And not all with the same family either. One of them was a very cute, 15 week old, pup who was pretty much as big as Hugo! :yikes: :lol:


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Erm just a little :yikes::yikes::yikes:. I might have bought a puppy Nylabone in PAH today and talk about "Rudi this, Rudi that" constantly to hubby .


I remember buying up half of [email protected] when I was 'expecting' Bess. Mind you, I blame my son (then 17) who came with me. We even went down the puppy aisle and bought her a little pink squeaky hedgehog. Mind you. That became her favourite toy and she learned to play fetch with it.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh blimey I'm so excited for you, can't imagine how you must be feeling. Those lil kids are just so peachy I can't believe how much I love them - such a sap I am! 

Now I am thinking - hmmm Deer hounds are hard to insure apparently, praps I should consider a Ridgie, lol. TBH if someone knocked on my door with one of those guys it'd be snatched and door closed in an instant - and Flynn would have to get used to it, lol. 

Lovely babies, just amazing! :001_wub:


----------



## chazzie10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Erm just a little :yikes::yikes::yikes:. I might have bought a puppy Nylabone in PAH today and talk about "Rudi this, Rudi that" constantly to hubby .


"And they called it puppy luu..uu..uu...uv......" sorry couldnt resist singing the wee tune lol gorgeous pics! :001_wub:


----------



## bornunder (May 4, 2012)

What fantastic dogs, they look like the sort of dogs you would see in a magazine feature extolling the virtues of the breed! Perfect.  xx

They also look HUGE! I thought ridges were like springer spaniel size. Clearly not!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

bornunder said:


> What fantastic dogs, they look like the sort of dogs you would see in a magazine feature extolling the virtues of the breed! Perfect.  xx
> 
> They also look HUGE! I thought ridges were like springer spaniel size. Clearly not!


Definitely not springer spaniel size!!


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Erm just a little :yikes::yikes::yikes:. I might have bought a puppy Nylabone in PAH today and talk about "Rudi this, Rudi that" constantly to hubby .


I bet he was ecstatic spending his precious time off with wifey being dragged round PAH.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

terencesmum said:


> I bet he was ecstatic spending his precious time off with wifey being dragged round PAH.


Don't be daft - he was still on the sofa in his dressing gown whilst I walked the BW and then went to PAH .


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Lovely pictures, such handsome dogs are they not?

In the pictures of pups is a row, number 5 from Right


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

northnsouth said:


> Lovely pictures, such handsome dogs are they not?
> 
> In the pictures of pups is a row, number 5 from Right


That one caught my eye on that photo too!


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

4th from left... looking right at the camera and massive! That one's mine.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

2nd one in from the left with the tounge sticking out, that one wants to come and live at the LexiLou household and be a playmate for Nala!!

Just pop it in an envelope please!!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Werehorse said:


> 4th from left... looking right at the camera and massive! That one's mine.





LexiLou2 said:


> 2nd one in from the left with the tounge sticking out, that one wants to come and live at the LexiLou household and be a playmate for Nala!!
> 
> Just pop it in an envelope please!!


I love them all; my opinion changes by the second when I stare at the photos :laugh:.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Dogless said:


> I love them all; my opinion changes by the second when I stare at the photos :laugh:.


Hubby picked the same one as me with the little tounge out, i think that one has to come here now, so you can have the rest!


----------



## chazzie10 (Oct 1, 2012)

i cant decide...liked number 5 too cos it's a nice dark colour but no1 on the right looks so sweet....:001_wub:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

*3 weeks old......*


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

AAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!! :001_wub:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Which one is rudi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> Which one is rudi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Don't know yet! .


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I like mismarked dog in pic three bestest


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> I like mismarked dog in pic three bestest


I can't decide - I love them all .


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Dogless said:


> Don't know yet! .


waaahhhhh, can you at least narrow it down?
mask or no mask?
dark or light?

Is there others on list for show potential dogs
Is there pics of them standing

ooooooo pics of them standing yay :eek6: :eek6:

....off to calm down a little


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm not normally a puppy person,but those pictures brought a big grin to my face.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Do the dark ones stay that dark ? If so do you fancy a darker one this time ? 


BTW HOW CUTE :001_wub:


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Fab- now they look like trouble.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> waaahhhhh, can you at least narrow it down?
> mask or no mask?
> dark or light?
> 
> ...


No pics of them standing yet; but they will be being stood as I have pics of Kilo stood at that age. I can't narrow it down as I don't think the decision will have been made yet - you are so impatient :scared: .

Most of the litter are going to show homes I believe...



Pointermum said:


> Do the dark ones stay that dark ? If so do you fancy a darker one this time ?
> 
> BTW HOW CUTE :001_wub:


No; Kilo was black too, they turn ridgie colour .


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

kat&molly said:


> Fab- now they look like trouble.


They do don't they? :scared::scared:.


----------



## Rache (Jul 24, 2010)

I can't believe how mobile they look at only 3 weeks! 

Look forward to seeing how they grow up


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I like the little dark fat one at the front on the first picture.


----------



## chazzie10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Bjt said:


> I like the little dark fat one at the front on the first picture.


thats the wee one I love too 

I just wanna pick them up for a snuggle


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Well I'm all :001_wub::001_wub: but also :cryin::cryin: and slightly :blush2: at being so childish :rolleyes5:

I love them soo much and can just smell that puppy breath and fur and I want one even more! They are absolutely adorable and you know Rudi will be fit and healthy too - how great is that? 

Goodness you are one lucky lady to be taking yet another handsome boy home - thing is who will be my forum fave now? Has to still be Kilo - surely! Maybe I can squeeze it to a tie! 

Thanks for the lovely pics, so so cute. xx


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh no. They are too cute, you can't be showing these around here making us all broody!!

They are all so adorable I bet any one will do. So lovely seeing them grow. Thanks for sharing the joy!!


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

Aww look at their little wrinkly Ridgie faces.

I remember when we met Zimba and his litter mates at 6 weeks, it was like a scene from Gremlins. She had the pups playing outside and we had to help bring them in, I was amazed how sturdy they were. I was used to floppy cats, but not solid, heavy wriggly pups :lol:


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Awww I can't believe how cute they are :001_wub: Definitely going to be getting a little monkey, they all look full of it :lol: I love how clear their little ridgies are already down their backs - I didn't realise they'd be so definitive at such a young age

Think you had better keep warning Kilo about the tornado that will shortly be hitting your house :scared:


----------



## CockersIndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Omg! I've missed this thread. They are all stunning and I can't wait to see how they all progress and then to see which one will be rudi!! Ooo how delicious!!


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

How many dogs are there to choose from? The decision was fairly easy for me as there were only two bitches and both Michael and I somehow fell for Bess! 

They look sooooo cute! There's just something about a litter of puppies, isn't there? I'm not someone to ooh and ahh over a human baby, but a puppy..... And when it's that cute. Well....:001_wub:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

BessieDog said:


> How many dogs are there to choose from? The decision was fairly easy for me as there were only two bitches and both Michael and I somehow fell for Bess!
> 
> They look sooooo cute! There's just something about a litter of puppies, isn't there? I'm not someone to ooh and ahh over a human baby, but a puppy..... And when it's that cute. Well....:001_wub:


Seven dogs .


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

They are absolutely adorable :001_wub: I think we should have a 'guess the Rudi' competition 

I'm not really up on litters and things but have to say they all look so, so healthy and happy and in such good condition, the breeder must be very proud of them all.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Sooo cute 

When will we know which one is Rudi? We're all sooo impaaaaaaaaaaaaaatient!!! :lol:


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Seven dogs .


Whoops! That doesn't narrow it down much then!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Sooo cute
> 
> When will we know which one is Rudi? We're all sooo impaaaaaaaaaaaaaatient!!! :lol:


You think you're impatient to know?????? How do you think I feel????? :crazy::crazy::lol:


----------



## chazzie10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Dogless said:


> You think you're impatient to know?????? How do you think I feel????? :crazy::crazy::lol:


Are they near you? When do you get to see them in the flesh? Or have you already?


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh my goodness they are all divine :001_wub:

Do you think the breeder would notice if I swap one for a cute little white pupster? :lol:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

chazzie10 said:


> Are they near you? When do you get to see them in the flesh? Or have you already?


No, they are back on the mainland, we'll travel back to see them, see family for a week or so and then collect .



Beth17 said:


> Oh my goodness they are all divine :001_wub:
> 
> Do you think the breeder would notice if I swap one for a cute little white pupster? :lol:


No.....of course not :scared:.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Beth17 said:


> Oh my goodness they are all divine :001_wub:
> 
> Do you think the breeder would notice if I swap one for a cute little white pupster? :lol:


nah never 

Infact I'll come with you and swap this big beastie that has nicked my little settee for the last week and a half, for a cute wee pupster


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> nah never
> 
> Infact I'll come with you and swap this big beastie that has nicked my little settee for the last week and a half, for a cute wee pupster


About time we had some photos of her...:001_wub::001_wub:.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Dogless said:


> About time we had some photos of her...:001_wub::001_wub:.


But but but that's all she does!!!! 
mmm this pillow is comfy, but i wonder if it is as comfy as percys jim jams









pretending she asks to get on the settee









on her throne 









Ill get some tomorrowas these are on my phone and pooey lol


----------



## chazzie10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Dogless said:


> No, they are back on the mainland, we'll travel back to see them, see family for a week or so and then collect .
> 
> No.....of course not :scared:.


You must be bursting with excitement- im so useless waiting for anything, so impatient! 
Cant wait to see pictures of Kilo and Rudi playing together :biggrin:


----------



## chazzie10 (Oct 1, 2012)

babycham2002 said:


> nah never
> 
> Infact I'll come with you and swap this big beastie that has nicked my little settee for the last week and a half, for a cute wee pupster


Absolutely beautiful...and what a pose! Ive the same problem wondering where to put my long legs....NOT :lol:
She has a lovely contented look on her face


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

chazzie10 said:


> Absolutely beautiful...and what a pose! Ive the same problem wondering where to put my long legs....NOT :lol:
> She has a lovely contented look on her face


A ridgie on a sofa is a contented dog indeed. It's their natural environment .


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

chazzie10 said:


> Absolutely beautiful...and what a pose! Ive the same problem wondering where to put my long legs....NOT :lol:
> She has a lovely contented look on her face


I know :lol: wish it was a problem I had!!



Dogless said:


> A ridgie on a sofa is a contented dog indeed. It's their natural environment .


ha ha ha  It actually is, :lol: Love her.


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Nom nom nom nom nom nom nom:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

Can't say anything that hasn't been said.

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

PUPPIEEEEEES!!!!

*and breathe*


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

More pics, more pics, more pics 

PM me the address cos I am going to go and steal the one in profile with his mouth open

Can't believe the change in just a few days


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

They are gorgeous. I bet they are already bigger than my lil fella!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Emmastace said:


> More pics, more pics, more pics
> 
> PM me the address cos I am going to go and steal the one in profile with his mouth open
> 
> Can't believe the change in just a few days


No!!!! It might be Rudi .



Luz said:


> They are gorgeous. I bet they are already bigger than my lil fella!


Probably; Kilo was just over 11kg when he came home so....:scared:.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

How have I missed this thread :confused1: They are gorgeous - you do have one problem though, you really must change your name you can't be Dogless with two


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

DoodlesRule said:


> How have I missed this thread :confused1: They are gorgeous - you do have one problem though, you really must change your name you can't be Dogless with two


Well spotted Sherlock.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:scared: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Soo cute, such gorgeous colours, although I have always thought Kilo looks so much more handsome than any RR I have ever seen, they are always paler (and generally fatter ) and without such a well formed head and poise as he looks in your pics, and they always look a lot less 'invigorated' (lazy).

You have to pick one soon before all the PFers get there first


----------



## andrea84 (Aug 16, 2012)

ha ha ha my OH just walked in looked at the screen saw the pups and said very firmly NO!!! lmao :lol: so cute im so jelous write now


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

GingerRogers said:


> Soo cute, such gorgeous colours, although I have always thought Kilo looks so much more handsome than any RR I have ever seen, they are always paler (and generally fatter ) and without such a well formed head and poise as he looks in your pics, and they always look a lot less 'invigorated' (lazy).
> 
> You have to pick one soon before all the PFers get there first


Thank you . The breeder's dogs all have the sort of 'look' that Kilo does - they say that they breed with the original purpose of the dog in mind rather than the trend towards bigger, broader more 'mastiffy' (their words!) looking RRs. They reckon RRs should be able to go all day and all night if needed so need to retain the athletic build that they are supposed to have.

It would be easy to make one fat.....apart from Kilo's sire all of those that I have met have been very greedy indeed :scared:. He also loves the sofa and can be very lazy too :lol:.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Aww the puppies are so cute. I want them all!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

*3 1/2 weeks....all pups stacked; Babycham2002 hope you are happy now .*


----------



## Diesel the Crazy Dal (Jun 11, 2012)

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

Which ones mine? Err i mean, yours? :aureola:


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

Dogless said:


> *3 1/2 weeks....all pups stacked; Babycham2002 hope you are happy now .*


Gorgeous
How many weeks will they be when you take one home?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Diesel the Crazy Dal said:


> :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
> 
> Which ones mine? Err i mean, yours? :aureola:


No idea yet .



New Puppy Mum said:


> Gorgeous
> How many weeks will they be when you take one home?


7 weeks and 5 days .


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh my goodness! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

I want no 4!


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

The boy in the third stacked pic with the little white back feet!!!!!! He is so cute....he even looks like a Rudi!!!


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Which is a girly I presume so you can let me have her!


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Number 7 or Number 10 for me.  Number 10 has the cutest bum.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Luz said:


> I want no 4!


Lovely little girl!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Mum and Dad are stunning terrific looking dogs, Babies have grown so much in a week.

Really nice to have a progress report and for you to keep too.


----------



## fortunesfool (Feb 11, 2012)

This may sound daft but how do those stumpy wee legs get to be Kilo sized!! 

Keep the pictures coming - still working on the OH and our mythical second dog!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

fortunesfool said:


> This may sound daft but how do those stumpy wee legs get to be Kilo sized!!
> 
> Keep the pictures coming - still working on the OH and our mythical second dog!


They grow fast .


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh they are far too sweet bless them!!

I love the pup who is the second to last pic but tbh they are all adorable!!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Werehorse said:


> Number 7 or Number 10 for me.  *Number 10 has the cutest bum*.


I thought exactly the same!! Look at the cute little butt! Buns of steel at 3 and half weeks old, gotta be my fave


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh my goodness :001_wub::001_wub:

They are quite possibly the cutest things ever  

They already look far bigger than our dogs!


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

:001_wub: Can't believe how much they've grown already, I love their baggy skin, so much to grow into. 

Oh & I'll take no. 2 please


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

foxyrockmeister said:


> I thought exactly the same!! Look at the cute little butt! Buns of steel at 3 and half weeks old, gotta be my fave


Me too.
What a cute bum.
:001_wub:


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Will the ones that are darker stay that colour, or will it fade as they get older? 1 & 2 are my faves


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Nataliee said:


> Will the ones that are darker stay that colour, or will it fade as they get older? 1 & 2 are my faves


They will be red wheaten; same as Kilo - he was very dark as a little pup.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh wow! They're adorable!! :001_wub: Look at their little puppy folds :001_tt1:


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

They are all totally scrumptious I hope they are all going to be as lucky as little Rudi is going to be  Lovely big bro and devoted owner


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh blimey!! Just when I was feeling happy with my lot, she goes and posts some more pics!   

I think they're al wearing dad's coat and it's a tad too big, lol! Won't be long now til he's home and dry with his big 'bro' - so exciting!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Malmum said:


> Oh blimey!! Just when I was feeling happy with my lot, she goes and posts some more pics!
> 
> I think they're al wearing dad's coat and it's a tad too big, lol! Won't be long now til he's home and dry with his big 'bro' - so exciting!


20th November :thumbup:.


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

4,6 and 7 for me please! :001_wub:

They are all absolutely gorgeous though. Not too long now


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Erm

Just a little bit jealous

Lucky you. The excitement must be just abit overwhelming at present!


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Dogless said:


> *3 1/2 weeks....all pups stacked; Babycham2002 hope you are happy now .*


:001_wub: :001_wub: You just can't beat a pile of puppies for cuteness :thumbup:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

wow thats just made my evening  
gorgeous puplets, little stunners, 10 is stealing me I thinks but i just went through going that one, no wait that one :lol:


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

Werehorse said:


> Number 7 or Number 10 for me.  Number 10 has the cutest bum.


It will have to be number 7 I am afraid cos I have already bought a new handbag just big enough to pupnap no 10


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> Oh they are far too sweet bless them!!
> 
> I love the pup who is the second to last pic but tbh they are all adorable!!


He's mine - can I just make it plain and stop this nonsense. NO 10 IS MINE


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

:lol: Number 10 and his cute little bum has made himself very popular!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Just realised I only looked at your first photos with Mum and Dad thinking it was a new thread didnt think to look at the date, (dont know how Ive missed it) Just caught up finally they are terrific pups, cant believe they are getting on for 4 weeks wheres the time gone? Doesnt seem that long ago that you announched the birth.


----------



## chazzie10 (Oct 1, 2012)

My two faves are the first and last pics, so gorgeous and smart looking :001_tt1:
but yeah no 10's got a cute wee bum like a peach


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Bet the time's going slowly for you, Dogless! I know it did for me when I was waiting for Bess!


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

AW! They are all so cute! Is it bad that I am getting really excited to see lots of little Rudi pictures?? :blush:


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

WANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!

That is all!


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

Number 10 for me please too! He's just scrumptious! A gorgeous little looker for shows, don't you think?


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Tahhhhhhhh; puppers!!!
How the heck did I miss this thread!!?!! 
 :cursing: :001_tt1:


----------



## CockersIndie (Dec 14, 2011)

I don't even mind which 1 I have. Just pop him/her in the post when you collect Rudi yeah? Absolutely stunning. I can't wait to see him grow up- how lucky are we?!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

5 weeks old....they look like a handful .














































Seeking refuge from the little crocopuppies.....


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh my word that looks crazy fun  So much gorgeousness


----------



## Lola71 (Feb 23, 2011)

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Lovely puppies  do you know which ones Rudi yet. Theres one thats really dark, will 'it' stay that way?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

GingerRogers said:


> Lovely puppies  do you know which ones Rudi yet. Theres one thats really dark, will 'it' stay that way?


Don't know yet; Kilo was decided at around 6 weeks although we had gone to see the litter at 5 weeks. The dark one should turn the rich red colour that is developing on the top of his head.


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

crocopuppies

priceless


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh so beautiful!

Looks like kilo is in for a lot of fun play times!!!


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

OH MY GIDDY AUNT! 

How long do we have to wait now???:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Julesky said:


> crocopuppies
> 
> priceless


That is what I called Kilo when he was a pup. Relentless biter :crazy:.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

8tansox said:


> OH MY GIDDY AUNT!
> 
> How long do we have to wait now???:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


19 days .


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm loving this thread - they are all looking so healthy and full of energy and all are absoulutely stunning - how on earth will you choose?

I can't wait to see a pic of Kilo with his new little brother - that will really show us how much Kilo has grown


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Seeking refuge from the little crocopuppies.....


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I am so excited to find out which one is yours!

I hope I'm not the only one (or I'll look a right weirdo), but little Rudi feels like a proper forum puppy since we've been part of every step of the journey! I am almost as excited as if he was coming home to us.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

terencesmum said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I am so excited to find out which one is yours!
> 
> I hope I'm not the only one (or I'll look a right weirdo), but little Rudi feels like a proper forum puppy since we've been part of every step of the journey! I am almost as excited as if he was coming home to us.


You're not the only one - but you're still a right weirdo


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

terencesmum said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I am so excited to find out which one is yours!
> 
> I hope I'm not the only one (or I'll look a right weirdo), but little Rudi feels like a proper forum puppy since we've been part of every step of the journey! I am almost as excited as if he was coming home to us.


Weirdo :blink::blink:.

Only joking .


----------



## sprollie16 (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh my, look at all those wrinkly foreheads! Ridgies have the best expressions


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

OOOOOooooohhhh Looks at them perfect little ridgie minatures.

Its getting nearer dogless, think we are all getting nearly as excited as you are.


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

:lol: Kilo is definitely going to have his paws full! 

19 days... SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

They are looking fantastic! 
the more I see of Ridgbacks, the more I like them :001_wub:

Really looking forward to seeing pics of Kilo with his new buddy, he will be the bestest big bro ever  Roll on Rudi time


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Cuteness overload   I'd so love to spend a day in their house, bet it's so much fun :crazy: Can't wait to see which one it Rudi, though to be fair I'd be more than happy with any of them, they all look so well looked after and healthy and just scrumptious :001_wub:


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

There may be trouble ahead.Singing: :w00t:
Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Awwwwwwww :001_wub:

Will you have a few to choose from or are the breeders picking one for you ?

Eak 19 sleeps as we would say here


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> Awwwwwwww :001_wub:
> 
> Will you have a few to choose from or are the breeders picking one for you ?
> 
> Eak 19 sleeps as we would say here


The breeders will choose one for us - they know us and Kilo well enough to select a good match.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> Eak *19 sleeps* as we would say here


Oh goody!!! *does an excited little dance around the living room*

PS: We also say "19 sleeps" :thumbup1:


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh my god, oh my god, oh my god,:crazy:

They look full of mischief and mayhem...how fab.

19 days.....can't wait to see pics of kilo and rudi together.
I don't know how you manage to sleep after seeing the updated pictures.


----------



## Anne Marie (Sep 14, 2012)

They all beautiful, EXCITING times ahead! :tongue_smilie:


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

they're gorgeous, bet you counting the days till you get him


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh my God George,,,, What have you let yourself in for ???????????Beautiful.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

They are so beautiful I can see you are in for lots of fun


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Naaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwww looooooooooooooooooook!! 

Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal!!!

Sorry - pull yourself together woman. 

19 sleeps, 19 sleeps, 19 sleeps..... what day is that? I might put it on my calender!!

Oh Kilo... you have no idea what's about to happen to your happy little world :yikes: 

ETA: Doh, clearly 19 days from the 1st November would be the 20th November.... can you tell I have A-level Maths  :lol:


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

Oh they are just SCRUMMY! I bet that poor breeder has got their hands completely tied up with that lot. I hope Sir Kilo doesn't mind his kingdom being invaded


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh my god, I can't believe it's only 19 days 

Those photos are just fabulous... I especially love the 2nd one down of 2 of them wrestling


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

The breeder is over here on the mainland arent they? Because if you find yourself needing a break around Manchester, Izzy wouldblock to meet little Rudi  although we might have to steal him! 

Is the BW is staying at home while you collect Rudi?


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Wow, that's come round so quickly!! I can't wait to see baby and Kilo together!


----------



## chazzie10 (Oct 1, 2012)

oh dogless they are so beautiful (and pudgy....and soft....and snuggly...) lol. Boy they're growing fast and look like right mischief makers . 
Cant wait to see pics of Kilo and Rudi together like Little and Large lol


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Gorgeous! So the dark ones will turn red, but what about the light ones? Do they stay light/get lighter/ go darker?


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

terencesmum said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I am so excited to find out which one is yours!
> 
> I hope I'm not the only one (or I'll look a right weirdo), but little Rudi feels like a proper forum puppy since we've been part of every step of the journey! I am almost as excited as if he was coming home to us.


Nope you are just a weirdo.........  

Dogless can you sort of go home via leeds, if the breeder is near the ring craft class then you are only 20 mins away from me so you could pop in for a cuppa (with the pup obviously!!) :001_smile: perfect plan


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh my they have to be the most stunning litter of puppies I have seen :001_tt1:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2012)

AAhhhhhhhh they're all so CUTE!! 

Only nineteen more days, bet you're wishing away the days!!
I know we all will for the photo's haha:001_smile:


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> Nope you are just a weirdo.........
> 
> Dogless can you sort of go home via leeds, if the breeder is near the ring craft class then you are only 20 mins away from me so you could pop in for a cuppa (with the pup obviously!!) :001_smile: perfect plan


Obviously I'd just conveniently be popping round for a cup of sugar, just as you, the BW and little Rudi arrive. 

And what do you mean, I'm a weirdo. :blink:


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh dear, they just get more gorgeous at each update! Only 19 days to go, it'll fly by and I just hope I don't miss it as I'll be slaving in the NHS full time by then and not on as much. Will just have to stalk you each time I come on, lol!

Hope time flies now.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Tarnus said:


> :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
> 
> The breeder is over here on the mainland arent they? Because if you find yourself needing a break around Manchester, Izzy wouldblock to meet little Rudi  although we might have to steal him!
> 
> Is the BW is staying at home while you collect Rudi?


Thank you - not actually going near Manchester unfortunately but thanks for the offer of kidnapping Rudi .

The BW is coming to the mainland and staying in kennels we trust and have used before in Yorkshire (too much for him to come to all the relatives' etc, we have to fit in a zillion people in 6 days). If we didn't the pup would be home for the night before we got him from kennels here in Norn Iron and I didn't want that.



Luz said:


> Gorgeous! So the dark ones will turn red, but what about the light ones? Do they stay light/get lighter/ go darker?


That is their puppy coat and they all change to some extent, but they will stay about the same as far as I understand - they are still red wheaten I think.



LexiLou2 said:


> Nope you are just a weirdo.........
> 
> Dogless can you sort of go home via leeds, if the breeder is near the ring craft class then you are only 20 mins away from me so you could pop in for a cuppa (with the pup obviously!!) :001_smile: perfect plan


I would love to but have to race for Sir Kilo and then the ferry; if it looks like we will be blessed with some time unexpectedly I may well take you up on that....you'd have to make hubby a cuppa too though!!



Pezant said:


> Oh they are just SCRUMMY! I bet that poor breeder has got their hands completely tied up with that lot. I hope Sir Kilo doesn't mind his kingdom being invaded


I imagine that Sir Kilo's nose will be out of joint for a while; not too long I hope!!


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

Sounds like you've got a very exciting couple of weeks - you'll have lots to distract you from puppy broodiness.

I am very jealous as they are all so gorgeous.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Dear Kilo

I don't know if anyone has told you but you've got a heap of trouble on the way. I don't know if your hooman has told you. Hoomans think puppies are cute but we know it will steal your toys, try to eat your food and bite your ears, tail and anything else it can get hold off. 

I would start hiding your toys now. 

If you want to escape you can come and live with me. 

Your adoring Bess. Xx


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh my gosh they really are growing!!
So is it 18 days now?

How exciting, have you told Kilo yet? lol

We're collecting Nala in 15 days


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

kate_7590 said:


> Oh my gosh they really are growing!!
> So is it 18 days now?
> 
> How exciting, have you told Kilo yet? lol
> ...


It is indeed! Bet you are massively excited too. I have told Kilo but he understands as much as he has got the hang of the clocks going back .



BessieDog said:


> Dear Kilo
> 
> I don't know if anyone has told you but you've got a heap of trouble on the way. I don't know if your hooman has told you. Hoomans think puppies are cute but we know it will steal your toys, try to eat your food and bite your ears, tail and anything else it can get hold off.
> 
> ...


Dear Bess,

My human has got the crate back out...I reckon I could learn to shut the door so the pesky little critter won't bother me :crazy:.

Kind Regards,

Sir Kilo.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Dogless said:


> It is indeed! Bet you are massively excited too. I have told Kilo but he understands as much as he has got the hang of the clocks going back .
> 
> Dear Bess,
> 
> ...


Aw bless kilo, I wonder what his reaction is going to be?!

I was thinking today about when eventually add a puppy with Alfie and was thinking of getting a little den for the puppy so the pup can have a break from alfie!!!

There's the difference between Alfie and Kilo!!!!


----------



## Urbanhowl (Aug 24, 2012)

BessieDog said:


> Dear Kilo
> 
> I don't know if anyone has told you but you've got a heap of trouble on the way. I don't know if your hooman has told you. Hoomans think puppies are cute but we know it will steal your toys, try to eat your food and bite your ears, tail and anything else it can get hold off.
> 
> ...


Zeph would be more than willing to share those puppy horror stories with Kilo! 

But all of those pups look completely brilliant, so I'm sure you're not too worried which one turns out to be little Rudi, Dogless!!  I can't wait to see him when he's home though and to hear about Kilo and his adventures.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> Aw bless kilo, I wonder what his reaction is going to be?!
> 
> I was thinking today about when eventually add a puppy with Alfie and was thinking of getting a little den for the puppy so the pup can have a break from alfie!!!
> 
> There's the difference between Alfie and Kilo!!!!


The pup has a room like Kilo's - cleared it out yesterday and hubby just needs to take the door off. Have even ordered a sign the same as Kilo's too .

Not sure what the BW will make of Rudi's zoomies in the evening when he's so used to sleeping the evening away in peace :crazy:.



Urbanhowl said:


> Zeph would be more than willing to share those puppy horror stories with Kilo!
> 
> But all of those pups look completely brilliant, so I'm sure you're not too worried which one turns out to be little Rudi, Dogless!!  I can't wait to see him when he's home though and to hear about Kilo and his adventures.


I'm not worried at all; I know we'll get the right one for us .


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Dogless said:


> The pup has a room like Kilo's - cleared it out yesterday and hubby just needs to take the door off. Have even ordered a sign the same as Kilo's too .
> 
> Not sure what the BW will make of Rudi's zoomies in the evening when he's so used to sleeping the evening away in peace :crazy:.


Awww bless, can't wait to see it all!!!

Kilo will most likely sit on the sofa with a look of 'what on earth are you doing!!'


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

See my big two used to sleep the evenings away..............now they join in with Nala zoomies. So you could be in for a shock when 2 ridgies start zoomering!!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

LexiLou2 said:


> See my big two used to sleep the evenings away..............now they join in with Nala zoomies. So you could be in for a shock when 2 ridgies start zoomering!!


I think he will join in; could be 'interesting' in our small house .


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I cannot wait to see which one is Rudi


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Kilo and pup have a room??? Wow.how fab is that. What's it like?
I like the look of tillymints room on the website and was thinking of asking hubby to convert our under the stairs cupboard to a little den but don't think I'd have much joy.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Freddie and frank said:


> Kilo and pup have a room??? Wow.how fab is that. What's it like?
> I like the look of tillymints room on the website and was thinking of asking hubby to convert our under the stairs cupboard to a little den but don't think I'd have much joy.


Kilo's is understairs cupboard with door off; Rudi's is cloakroom with door off (can fit huge crate in there...just!!) when hubby actually takes the door off - we are lucky in this house as we have another cloakroom and a porch!! Tiny house, lots of cupboards!!

Kilo's house:


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Kilo's is understairs cupboard with door off; Rudi's is cloakroom with door off (can fit huge crate in there...just!!) when hubby actually takes the door off - we are lucky in this house as we have another cloakroom and a porch!! Tiny house, lots of cupboards!!
> 
> Kilo's house:


That's fab. They're very lucky boys.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Freddie and frank said:


> That's fab. They're very lucky boys.


Necessity really - the crate wouldn't really fit anywhere but in the cloakroom and Kilo's bed pretty much the same. That cupboard is much bigger that it looks BTW - extends all the way under the stairs and is a big L-shape!!


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

I love that Kilo has his own little house.  When we next move I'm going to be scouting around for a house that has an under-stairs dog den capacity! Not that my two do anything other than sprawl on the sofa or in the middle of the floor. :lol: Hugo used to sleep under the sofa but I don't think he fits anymore.


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

Lol, I was just about to ask you to post that pic of Kilo's House! Yay!  I think that must be my favourite ever pf pic!


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Kilo's is understairs cupboard with door off; Rudi's is cloakroom with door off (can fit huge crate in there...just!!) when hubby actually takes the door off - we are lucky in this house as we have another cloakroom and a porch!! Tiny house, lots of cupboards!!
> 
> Kilo's house:


Dearest Kilo,
I cannot believe you have your own house.
I have to SHARE the sofa with my hooman! :cryin:
In jealousy,
your friend Terence


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

terencesmum said:


> Dearest Kilo,
> I cannot believe you have your own house.
> I have to SHARE the sofa with my hooman! :cryin:
> In jealousy,
> your friend Terence


Dear Terence,

Not only do I have my own house but my own sofa too. My human says that it is hers - but that's just daft, we all know it's mine and I just let her share it . Terence my friend, you need to work on some rank restructuring in your house as per Cedar Milano the Human Whisperer, yours is trying to dominate you.

Kind Regards,

Kilo.


----------



## chazzie10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Kilo's is understairs cupboard with door off; Rudi's is cloakroom with door off (can fit huge crate in there...just!!) when hubby actually takes the door off - we are lucky in this house as we have another cloakroom and a porch!! Tiny house, lots of cupboards!!
> 
> Kilo's house:


Excellent lmao


----------



## Rah (Sep 26, 2012)

I have so much to say but I think the two words that sum up this thread for me is; PUPPY ROLLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :001_wub:

I love puppy fat pictures. Ensure plenty of puppy fat roll pictures for me pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase?! Thanks.

Oh Sir Kilo, your little house is beautiful! George has two beds, one in his crate at bedtime, and one really big one by the radiator for when we're at home and settled. He's sleeping in his big one as I write, the radiator is on so he's nice and toasty, and snoring  (He hasn't moved for two hours)

If you ever get fed up with little Rudi, you can stop with George and I 

All the Rudis are absolutely beautiful. OH and I have been cooing for the last 20 minutes as I've been catching up on all the latest updates. I could burst from the cuteness!

and to think! 15 sleeps! :w00t:

SJ


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Rah said:


> I have so much to say but I think the two words that sum up this thread for me is; PUPPY ROLLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :001_wub:
> 
> I love puppy fat pictures. Ensure plenty of puppy fat roll pictures for me pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase?! Thanks.
> 
> ...


Dear George's human,

I have my house and the sofa or big chair - some might say I was spoilt, I just see it as befitting my status .

I don't know about staying with you yet; we'll see how this Rudi creature turns out .

Kind Regards,

Sir Kilo.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

*6 weeks old:*


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

I'll ask before anyone else does...

Do you know which one is Rudi yet?

Do the dark ones stay that colour?

How many sleeps?

:lol:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

oh look at them adorable little smooshfaces


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh WOW!!!!

So lovely and chunky. Look at those wrinkles. Oh so beautiful. This litter is special!


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

AWWWWWWWW!!!!! they are all sooo sooo cute never knew they could be different colours as pups.

you must be itching to find out which one will be rudi,, oooooh im so so excited for you.. yey!!!


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh my goodness how much difference does a week make, they look like a little pack of baby hounds off on a hunt. 

I want you to have a dark one, just because I want a dark one and I can live vicariously through you plus I think Rudi is a name for a dark one  (probably cos I know a little patterdale cross called Rudi and he is one of the most fantastic little dogs I know so it is an excellent name choice)

ETA I thought I better put a smilie in so you know I am joking, don't want any more insults coming my way


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Werehorse said:


> I'll ask before anyone else does...
> 
> Do you know which one is Rudi yet?
> 
> ...


Nope.

Nope.

14 more sleeps .


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

GingerRogers said:


> Oh my goodness how much difference does a week make, they look like a little pack of baby hounds off on a hunt.
> 
> I want you to have a dark one, just because I want a dark one and I can live vicariously through you plus I think Rudi is a name for a dark one  (probably cos I know a little patterdale cross called Rudi and he is one of the most fantastic little dogs I know so it is an excellent name choice)
> 
> ETA I thought I better put a smilie in so you know I am joking, don't want any more insults coming my way


Who's insulted you Ginge? :mad5: I'll get em for you!:cursing:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Omgosh what chubby little dumplin's :001_wub:


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Luz said:


> Who's insulted you Ginge? :mad5: I'll get em for you!:cursing:


Dogless, she mean, she keep referring to my alcholism  Its fair enough its true I can't survive with out wine (although cute puppy pictures might work as well).

I cant even set my dog on her, bet Rudi is already bigger than mine.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

They are one litter of cracking of pups dogless. I know you have had a long wait for one, but the waits well worth it.

If they are not advertisements for waiting if you have to for the right breeder and pups, I dont know what is. Then there is Sir Kilo of course which is also proof. It is the same breeder and lines isnt it?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Luz said:


> Who's insulted you Ginge? :mad5: I'll get em for you!:cursing:


Me  .



Sled dog hotel said:


> They are one litter of cracking of pups dogless. I know you have had a long wait for one, but the waits well worth it.
> 
> If they are not advertisements for waiting if you have to for the right breeder and pups, I dont know what is. Then there is Sir Kilo of course which is also proof. It is the same breeder and lines isnt it?


Good things come to those who wait apparently!!....

It is the same breeder; the dam is from the same sire as Kilo. The sire's sire :crazy: is from totally different lines (Finnish stud with SA and Dutch dogs in his pedigree) and the sire's dam is from the same dam as Kilo (prior litter to Kilo). Not sure that makes any sense to you - does to me!!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh WOW , how amazing are they


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

So many wrinkles!!! :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

WeedySeaDragon said:


> So many wrinkles!!! :001_wub::001_wub:


I love all the 'spare skin' RR pups have .


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Dogless said:


> 5 weeks old....they look like a handful .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fabulous litter george, God you're going to have your hands full by the look of that bunch.... My heart goes out to Kilo...


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

springerpete said:


> Fabulous litter george, God you're going to have your hands full by the look of that bunch.... My heart goes out to Kilo...


There are some 6 weeks pics Pete if you look a little further .


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

has yours been chosen yet?

i do love the darker ones.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2012)

Not long til you wonder what the hell you have got yourself into 
Exciting though


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

MrRustyRead said:


> has yours been chosen yet?
> 
> i do love the darker ones.


Not been told yet; they usually make final decisions at 6 weeks so hopefully any day now!!

The darker ones will probably be the rich dark colour of the litter's sire and his sire too. Apparently the dark ones end up the same colour as the colour on the tops of their heads. Kilo had a lot of black on him too.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

New Puppy Mum said:


> *Not long til you wonder what the hell you have got yourself into*
> Exciting though


I know .


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Oh my word, I couldn't get through the whole thread.

How lovely, what a beautiful puppies. Give dad a huge hug from me, and lots of TLC for the pups.

I'm getting broody now, I try so hard not to pick up on the puppy threads - but hey ho - can't help it.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

sskmick said:


> Oh my word, I couldn't get through the whole thread.
> 
> How lovely, what a beautiful puppies. Give dad a huge hug from me, and lots of TLC for the pups.
> 
> I'm getting broody now, I try so hard not to pick up on the puppy threads - but hey ho - can't help it.


They aren't my litter if that's what you mean - I'd be a broken woman by now I think .


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Not been told yet; they usually make final decisions at 6 weeks so hopefully any day now!!
> 
> The darker ones will probably be the rich dark colour of the litter's sire and his sire too. Apparently the dark ones end up the same colour as the colour on the tops of their heads. Kilo had a lot of black on him too.


I had a look at the colour genetics of RRs. I always find colour in dogs amazing. Swathy told me a bit about lab colours, so many varients!

Have you seen the black RRs? There was an interesting site with variants on there with an interesting theory on the white marks of a ridgeback!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Not been told yet; they usually make final decisions at 6 weeks so hopefully any day now!!
> 
> The darker ones will probably be the rich dark colour of the litter's sire and his sire too. Apparently the dark ones end up the same colour as the colour on the tops of their heads. Kilo had a lot of black on him too.


thats what im looking forward to having when i eventually get my bundle of puppyness , being able to see them grow through pictures from birth to adulthood


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

GingerRogers said:


> Dogless, she mean, she keep referring to my alcholism  Its fair enough its true I can't survive with out wine (although cute puppy pictures might work as well).
> 
> I cant even set my dog on her, bet Rudi is already bigger than mine.


And mine!

I think she is just trying to highllight your drinking as a diversionary tactic!After all she is the original 'Old Slosha'! 
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

:thumbup1: Lurvely pups Dogless -Imagine having a whole litter of em!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> I had a look at the colour genetics of RRs. I always find colour in dogs amazing. Swathy told me a bit about lab colours, so many varients!
> 
> Have you seen the black RRs? There was an interesting site with variants on there with an interesting theory on the white marks of a ridgeback!


Think I've seen that site - fascinating stuff!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

*FAO MR T:*

I already have my own house even if I have to share with coats,

Love, Rudi .










ps Kilo is just next door over the other side of the stairs


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Just catching up with this thread.... oh my goodness I'm in love!!! :001_wub: Gorgeous, gorgeous babies!!

Lucky pup and lucky you


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

They're growing so fast!

I'm almost as excited as you are...


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

OMG - Kilo and Rudi walking down the street, certainly going to turn some heads. Can you imagine how fab they are going to look together? 

The 'Dynamic Duo' reclaim the streets!


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Dogless said:


> Necessity really - the crate wouldn't really fit anywhere but in the cloakroom and Kilo's bed pretty much the same. That cupboard is much bigger that it looks BTW - extends all the way under the stairs and is a big L-shape!!


If Gruff had a house like that I would regularly be found curled up in the cupboard with him


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

myshkin said:


> If Gruff had a house like that I would regularly be found curled up in the cupboard with him


I have never done that, you weirdo Singing:Singing:Singing:.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Dogless said:


> I have never done that, you weirdo Singing:Singing:Singing:.


Liar! :biggrin:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Not long now


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Oscar and nella want to know if they can come for a holiday


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> Oscar and nella want to know if they can come for a holiday


Seeing the mess that Nella makes.....not until she's growed up; no  .

I'd have to empty my remaining downstairs cupboards for guest houses too :.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

When we first got Bos he lived in the Cupboard under the stairs and hubby insisted on calling him Harry Potter.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Dogless said:


> Seeing the mess that Nella makes.....not until she's growed up; no  .
> 
> I'd have to empty my remaining downstairs cupboards for guest houses too :.


Awwww she is mortally offended


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> Awwww she is mortally offended


So would I be, if I got up to that  :frown2: .


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Ooh my word, can we have them all please.::001_wub:

They're coming on a treat.
That's an autumn picture if ever I've seen one 
Can't wait to find out which one is rudi, and only 14 sleeps.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Dogless said:


> *FAO MR T:*
> 
> I already have my own house even if I have to share with coats,
> 
> Love, Rudi .


Dear Rudi pup,
I cannot believe you already have your own house. :yikes: :yikes:
You're only dinky!!! It's not fair. I will go and have words with my hooman now. :incazzato: :incazzato:
If she doesn't budge, I might come and live with you and Sir Kilo.
Your friend,
Mr T


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

terencesmum said:


> Dear Rudi pup,
> I cannot believe you already have your own house. :yikes: :yikes:
> You're only dinky!!! It's not fair. I will go and have words with my hooman now. :incazzato: :incazzato:
> If she doesn't budge, I might come and live with you and Sir Kilo.
> ...


Mr T,

Your human is very cruel indeed; I cannot believe the way some dogs are treated . You need to call Dogline and report her - you don't have to live with abuse Mr T, you just need the courage to speak out about it my friend.

Did you try the rank reduction Cedar Milano (the Human Whisperer) stuff that Kilo suggested? If it didn't work you human is one tough nut to crack :incazzato::incazzato:.

Yours,

Rudi Puppy.


----------



## Halifu (Jan 22, 2012)

Wow We've been away for a bit.
Lovely looking litter.
Can't wait to see which one Rudi is


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Mr T,
> 
> Your human is very cruel indeed; I cannot believe the way some dogs are treated . You need to call Dogline and report her - you don't have to live with abuse Mr T, you just need the courage to speak out about it my friend.
> 
> ...


Dear Rudy,
my human thinks she is in charge. 
I let her believe that however, if she doesn't budge on the house, I will have to stamp my paws and demand what should be rightly mine.
I think I might have to accept that you have a very special human and not everybody is as lucky as you and Sir Kilo. 
Love,
Mr T


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Gorgeous, I cant believe they're that age already.


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Lovely puppies.:001_wub: Can't wait to 'meet' little Rudi.


----------



## chazzie10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Dogless said:


> *6 weeks old:*


How cute is the pup top left in the second pic? Wee cheeky face and ears flapping :001_wub: looks like a mischievious wee rascal


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Those pups are soooo beautiful! Worth all the hard work you've set yourself up for.


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Soooooo, do you know which one he is yet? Seeing as he is just around the corner!


----------



## jayne5364 (Oct 21, 2009)

I've not checked in for a while, can't beleive the time is nearly here. So looking forward to "meeting" Rudi x


----------



## Skoust (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh my goodness they are so cute! You must be so excited!!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Micky93 said:


> Soooooo, do you know which one he is yet? Seeing as he is just around the corner!


Nope; decision still hadn't been made yesterday!


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Nope; decision still hadn't been made yesterday!


Gahh! But but but......... Can't wait any longer for cute puppy & Sir Kilo photos.. :001_tt1:


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Stunning parents and gorgeous pups. Oh wow, you are going to have such fun choosing your wee pup out of that gang.


----------



## IrishEyes (Jun 26, 2012)

Aww how cute are that lot! Love Kilo's house and Rudi's! Wishing you lots of happy times!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Dogless said:


> Nope; decision still hadn't been made yesterday!


Your lucky the Breeders helping, how would you choose otherwise from that gorgeous bunch. Well apart from deffinately wanting a boy of course.


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

I think she might give you a choice of a couple when you get there at this rate.  Not sure if that's a good thing though - they're all too gorgeous!


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Officially horribly puppy broddy they are soooooooooooooo gorgeous all that lovely saggy skin yummy yummy yummy


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Setting off on our epic journey now .


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Just caught up on the last few pages 

<squeal>

Soooooo exciting! Wishing you lots of luck, hope the journey(s) go smoothly and you're all home and settled really soon


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2012)

Wow that's come around fast!!! GOOD LUCK!!! :w00t:


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Setting off on our epic journey now .


Good luck


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

OOOOOooooo have a great trip and look forward to seeing the 2 boys together and to seeing Rudi for the first time  Bet your face is just


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Oooooh good luck!!!

Have a safe journey. I can't wait to se which one is Rudi!!!


----------



## Skoust (Feb 12, 2012)

So exciting! Have a safe trip and I can't wait to 'meet' Rudi


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

how exciting, bet you can't wait to meet little rudi in the flesh, can't wait for the sir kilo & rudi pics


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

How exciting cant wait to meet Rudi. Dont know how you will be able to choose though.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Safe trip, and I can't wait to see pics of the wee guy when you get him home


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Ooooh, safe journey. 
Looking forward to seeing kilo and little bro together.
:biggrin:


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Have a great journey! So exciting! When will you be back? x


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

YAY!!!! *does a little happy-clappy dance around the dining room table*
Have a safe journey! xx


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

I think most of us are as excited about the arrival of Rudi as Dogless is .... nah pants, she will be bursting


----------

